# A.Walker trade rumors



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

Its still a little early but the rumor mill here in Boston has already started.With Danny Ainge being openly critical of Antoine Walker in the past and Ainge now running the franchise, Walker, who has two years left at the max contract level is thier most tradable commodity, since Pierce is obviously going nowhere. If they do shop Walker who would you feel would they would trade him to and for who? Remember the contracts have to match at the max level and sign and trades are also a possibility.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am not surprised. When Walker is hitting they are a dangerous team but when he is not, he shoots them out of the game. Walker is struggling with the Nets. I feel bad for him because he is a better player than he is showing. He is rushing his shots. I don't think its New Jerseys defense on him. He gets open looks that he just cannot knock down.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

I agree, Antoine Walker is definitely on the block. If somebody would agree to take on The Terrible Vin Baker's terrible TERRIBLE contract, I think you guys would be surprised how quickly Antoine Walker would get traded, and how little Boston would be willing to accept in return. Antonio McDyess has an expiring contract. How about a big swap of maxed out players between the Knicks and Celtics?

Latrell Sprewell (two years remaining) and Antonio McDyess (expiring contract) FOR Antoine Walker (two years remaining) and Vin Baker (three years remaining, UGH)

Do NOT underestimate how much the Celtics want to dump Vin Baker's contract. Good GOD that trade last summer was the worst trade I have ever seen! I still cannot believe that somebody traded for Vin Baker!

Also, do NOT underestimate what the Celtics (or the Knicks or whoever) could get next season for McDyess' enormous expiring contract. There are lots of teams interested in dumping payroll. Shareef Abdur-Rahim is pretty available, especially if you bail the Hawks out on an Alan Henderson or a Nazr Mohammed. Boston could get bailed out on Vin Baker early in the summer, and, a few months later, they could turn around and bail Atlanta out on a Henderson or a Mohammed. Here's a deal that would work:

McDyess (expiring contract), Eric Williams (expiring contract, I believe), two future Celtics first round picks (2004 and 2006?), and filler (Kedrick Brown) FOR Shareef Abdur-Rahim and Alan Henderson

Boston has essentially made the following trade, in other words:

Antoine Walker, Vin Baker, Eric Williams, and a marginal prospect or two FOR Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Latrell Sprewell, and Alan Henderson (lousy contract, but he makes nearly HALF what Vinny makes, plus his contract expires one year sooner than Vinny's does).

Great trade for Boston, obviously, take a look at their team:

Starting lineup

PG J.R. Bremer (24 mpg)
SG Latrell Sprewell (36 mpg)
SF Paul Pierce (40 mpg)
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (40 mpg)
C Tony Battie (24 mpg)

Key reserves: Walter McCarty (24 mpg), Tony Delk (24 mpg), Nick Collison* (16 mpg), Mark Blount (12 mpg)

End of the bench (no PT): Alan Henderson, Luke Ridnour*, Mystery Minimum Salary Free Agent

*Collison at #16 overall, Ridnour at #20 overall in the draft.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Paul Pierce would be one of those FEW guys in the league who I have always been talking about that could make Shareef a perenial all-star. Sprewell basically becomes the third option on offense, and that is a role he would definitely excel at. That line-up has two guys with the potential to take over a game a couple of very good rebounders. Boston would have to change their style just a tad, but why the hell not?

The only problem I see is that the Knicks won't want to do this. Antoine Walker is just another guys to make them a high-paid gutter-dweller.


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

I love the idea robyg but the knicks will NEVER take on Bakers contract as I dont think anyone will want to take that much of a contract. Baker hasnt even suited up since January and you can bet that the Celts are doing everything possible to back out of this contract legally because no one will take that on.
Bakers Dozen
3pts 
3rpg
6fouls


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Atlanta wouldn't do that trade..Eric Williams for Reef pretty much


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes Walker is a very tradeable commodity, even though he is playing like a real beaver right now. 

Does anyone see a 
*
Antoine Walker
Vin Baker
2003 first rounder #16
2003 first rounder #20

for

Zydrunas Ilgauskas 
Ricky Davis
Michael Stewart

*

trade? Cleveland is way under the cap so it will work. Ainge did state last night he was excited about the draft since Boston had 2 first round picks but the opportunity of getting rid of Vin Baker, that is somewhat of a priceless thing.

Ok let's put this into perspective:

The Cavs end up getting 3 first round draft picks, including their own. They're such a messed up franchise they really won't mind being stuck with the worst contract in NBA HISTORY for 3 more years. Just hang on to their draft picks and they won't be in such a dilemna. Getting rid of Ricky Davis is good for this team because not only does it kill the cancer but it will allow Wagner to blossom as a player and a point guard. The Cavs have got to get their picks straight this draft. 

Considering they don't get a top 3 pick, they will go straight for Bosh. Not Kamann, WHO IS GOING TO BE a better JASON COLLINS, and not Lampe either, but they will take Bosh because they can nab some decent centers with the 16th pick. 

So, with the #4 pick of the NBA draft, the Cavs select Chris Bosh. He is such a great ball handler as well as a post presence this guy can pull a KG and become a SF. He has the athleticism to keep with the quickest, and will be still able near enough to the post to use his shot blocking ability.

With the #16 pick, the Cavs select Nick Collison, a great college player but questionable NBA player, who will still be a decent role player and will fill their void at center.

With the #20 pick, the Cavs select Boris Diaw, who can play both the 2 and 3 very well, and is super athletic. 

The Cavs now have a half decent team. 

PG Wagner
SG Miles / Diaw
SF Bosh
PF Walker
C Collison

Not much right now but if they can develop their players well, oh wait nvm this is CAVALIERS IM TALKING about, in a couple of years we'll see what happens. And if they find Bosh playing very well at PF, well then they may just try to trade Walker at this same time... next year.

In Boston, the lineup is:

PG Bremer
SG Pierce
SF Davis
PF Battie
C Ilgauskas

Now Celtic fans tell me this team has a chance of making the Finals next year. Ricky Davis, we'll see how he performs as a 3rd string player, but what this does for Boston is give them 3 EXPLOSIVE scoring options as well as get rid of Vin Baker. 

Some may think Boston is just off better keeping their 2 draft picks and Walker, but getting rid of Baker and getting the inside presence of Ilgauskas could really get them farther off than with an erratic Walker and a caveable post duo.

The Final Conclusion:

WIN WIN :yes:


----------



## jimmymx (Apr 29, 2003)

I honestly don't see ANY team in this league taking on Baker's contract - the Celtics were basically his last chance. Look for Ainge and the Celtics organization to try to buy out Baker or get out from under it in a medical / legal manner.

If I was a Cleveland fan and the Cavs made that trade......well, let's just say I wouldn't be rushin out to buy one of those new pretty jerseys!!!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Boston's best choice is to work on Vin Baker. I don't even see another contract even as remotely horrible that some team would want to swap. So they are stuck with that for probably two seasons( but Seattle was thinking the same thing :grinning: ). 

Only deal I see a team remotely considering is:

Vin Baker/Antoine Walker/#16/#20 for Kelvin Cato/Glen Rice/Moochie Norris/Maurice Taylor


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Boston's best choice is to work on Vin Baker. I don't even see another contract even as remotely horrible that some team would want to swap. So they are stuck with that for probably two seasons( but Seattle was thinking the same thing :grinning: ).
> 
> Only deal I see a team remotely considering is:
> ...


I really don't think Boston would be looking to trade picks in this years draft. They could if it was a deal where they got a starter in return, but I don't really see Rice, Cato, Norris, or Taylor starting.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Boston's best choice is to work on Vin Baker. I don't even see another contract even as remotely horrible that some team would want to swap. So they are stuck with that for probably two seasons( but Seattle was thinking the same thing :grinning: ).
> 
> Only deal I see a team remotely considering is:
> ...


I'm sure Boston would rather keep WAlker and draft picks than committ Kamikaze.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

hmm, i wouldn't mind a couple draft picks in this draft...someone want to make me an offer trading Vin for Antonio Davis?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Do you guys understand it's the #16 and #20 picks? 

Do you understand how bad Baker's contract will cripple this franchise? You have a cap number of $52 million with only 7 players. Oh yeah, Boston does not plan on using their MLE.

Antoine Walker is finished. I have never seen a supposedly All Star level player get dominated like this on a big stage and recover. Get rid of him while you can.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Yes Walker is a very tradeable commodity, even though he is playing like a real beaver right now.
> 
> Does anyone see a
> ...


this seems to be the most plausibly logically beneficial trade for both francises, but for some reason i think the cavs would find someway to stick their metaphorical foot in their mouth


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> hmm, i wouldn't mind a couple draft picks in this draft...someone want to make me an offer trading Vin for Antonio Davis?


haha, i didn't realize his contract was QUITE that bad.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

how about this:

celtics trade:a.walker for

raptors trade:a.davis,and future 1st rounder


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> how about this:
> 
> celtics trade:a.walker for
> ...


NEVER happen unless Celtics added Vin Baker and we maybe added Hakeem+Mo Pete


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: A.Walker trade rumors*



> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> NEVER happen unless Celtics added Vin Baker and we maybe added Hakeem+Mo Pete


Errr, Olujawon is retired.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> Errr, Olujawon is retired.


No, he's not, he's still "active." If he OFFICIALLY retires, then the Raptors cannot trade his expiring contract. By continuing to be an "active" player, the Raptors can package his contract somehow in a trade if they want to.

Incidentally, Toronto and Boston might pull something off this summer, but the Celtics are not going to trade their second-best player for the terribly overpriced Antonio Davis. The Raptors might be able to pawn Davis off on Boston, though. Since the Raptors are rebuilding, this would work:

Antonio Davis FOR Vin Baker, the #16 overall pick, and the #20 overall pick.

Each dude's contract expires at the same time, at the end of the 2005-06 season. They each make pretty much exactly the same amount of money. The Raptors need to go ahead and get serious about rebuilding, they need to stop beating around the bush. This will be a really deep draft, they can get two pretty interesting prospects at #16 and #20. Davis, if healthy, would give the Celtics the inside scoring presence that they've been looking for. Will he get and stay healthy for any significant period of time? I very much doubt it!

The Raptors can either cough up something good, probably their high 2003 lottery pick, in order to dump unwanted payroll on somebody, or they let somebody dump unwanted payroll on THEM in exchange for getting something good. The #16 and #20 overall picks, well, they aren't lottery picks, but the Raptors may want to go ahead and pull the trigger on that mother turkey anyway.


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

or antoine walker + bos#16, #20 for 

antonio davis + tor# 1st rd 2003


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

if grunwald were able to get 2 1st roudners in return for AD, he should be crowned king or Toronto. AD is like 35 with a bad bad bad contract. If the Raps for 16 and 20 for em they would get 3 great young guys in the draft and might be respectable next year


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> I agree, Antoine Walker is definitely on the block. If somebody would agree to take on The Terrible Vin Baker's terrible TERRIBLE contract, I think you guys would be surprised how quickly Antoine Walker would get traded, and how little Boston would be willing to accept in return. Antonio McDyess has an expiring contract. How about a big swap of maxed out players between the Knicks and Celtics?
> 
> Latrell Sprewell (two years remaining) and Antonio McDyess (expiring contract) FOR Antoine Walker (two years remaining) and Vin Baker (three years remaining, UGH)


Eerie, this is the exact same nightmare I had when I first heard about the Walker rumors. Hopefully Layden isn't on the same wavelength too. I've always suspected that Layden will find a way to make Vin Baker ours!

But look at where NY is after this trade:

Kurt Thomas
Antoine Walker
Shandon Anderson?!?
Allan Houston
Howard Eisley

We are as bad, if not worse than we were before the trade. That team will not even smell the playoffs. There is no way it would go down, although I always seem to underestimate the actual level of our GM's stupididty.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jus</b>!
> or antoine walker + bos#16, #20 for
> 
> antonio davis + tor# 1st rd 2003


Seems logical. A.davis could help out in balancing the team and he is great rebounder. Boston can use that 1st round pick to maybe draft one of the big three or a TJ ford. 

Toronto can use another star to help relieve pressure off Vince Carter. The two lottery picks could be used to really help out Toronto by adding more depth.

If the Rookie Boston drafts is a immediate impact then look for both these teams to meet in the Conference Finals.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Yes Walker is a very tradeable commodity, even though he is playing like a real beaver right now.
> 
> Does anyone see a
> ...


Boston was swept!!! Danny Ainge doesn't wanna be humiliated again, this is gonna be a fun offseason!


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

i realize when you make trades involving youre own team u only think about how it helps youre team but u have to think of it also in terms of the team youre trading with.. No team is gonna take vin baker and hsi huge contract when hes in the condition hes in.. youre just dreaming if u think someone would take baker of yer hands..


AS far as trading walker why wouldnt you? the team the way its contructed now isnt a title contender... you are to far above the cap to sign any big itme free agents... youre only big trading pieces are walker and pierce and pierce is not gonna be traded...

I know walker has been a big part of the celts being better but in the end i dont think u have a choice but to trade em..


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Keith Closs</b>!
> i realize when you make trades involving youre own team u only think about how it helps youre team but u have to think of it also in terms of the team youre trading with.. No team is gonna take vin baker and hsi huge contract when hes in the condition hes in.. youre just dreaming if u think someone would take baker of yer hands..
> 
> 
> ...


Please please, I'm not a Celtics fan. Live by the 3, die by the 3? Doesnt sound like skill to me.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Can Ilgauskas still walk? Can Baker still walk in a straight line? I suppose a trade involving those two would have a certain perverted elegance.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

The problem with all these trades is that the Celtics and Ainge said they aren't trading the allstar who averages the most minutes per game played in the NBA.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Ainge didn't say that. He said he wasn't making any calls to trade Walker. That would not prevent him from picking up the phone if another team calls with a proposed deal involving Walker.


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lanigan34</b>!
> Its still a little early but the rumor mill here in Boston has already started.With Danny Ainge being openly critical of Antoine Walker in the past and Ainge now running the franchise, Walker, who has two years left at the max contract level is thier most tradable commodity, since Pierce is obviously going nowhere. If they do shop Walker who would you feel would they would trade him to and for who? Remember the contracts have to match at the max level and sign and trades are also a possibility.


Walker will never be traded, its like trading scootie pippen while Jordan is still playing. this isn't even funny


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> The problem with all these trades is that the Celtics and Ainge said they aren't trading the allstar who averages the most minutes per game played in the NBA.


where u get this rumor from?


----------

